# Any advice?



## KTkipper (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm sorry to hijack the forums especially as my intentions are a little opposed to the theme of the site.. Unfortunately I'm in the UK as my move to Australia didn't go quite according to plan! But I'm really hoping somebody can help....

Ok, so I went to Australia to be with my Australian boyfriend. I went there on a WHV as we had already been together for quite a while and intended to move back to the UK to get married at the end of my year. However, things didn't work out as expected and I only stayed there for 5 months. In this time I only worked for 6 weeks. As I wasn't expecting to be returning in the circumstances that I had to, I hadn't really taken into account the tax system etc (my bad I know). Now I am back in the UK and really could do with any little money I am wondering if there is anything I can do to get the tax I paid back? 

I have researched for the past 5 hours so do now understand that I'm not technically entitled as I was only on WHV, however I have discovered there seems to be this link to staying in one area, working as if you were a resident etc. I lived in Sydney the whole time, didn't travel or anything but was only there for 5 months (seems you need to be 6 months for tax purposes). I know this is a long shot, but am really really really hoping somebody has a recommendation for someone i can speak to or anything? I know how to get my super back (but it seems i lose a chunk of that too!) :-( I am also aware that I prob won't get anything back but just want to check properly. It's my mistake for assuming that it was similar rules to when my ex left the UK but am hoping i'm due some good luck sometime soon!!!!!!

Any help is very very much appreciated...


P.S I wish I had found this site before I went, so much useful info!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

KTkipper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm sorry to hijack the forums especially as my intentions are a little opposed to the theme of the site.. Unfortunately I'm in the UK as my move to Australia didn't go quite according to plan! But I'm really hoping somebody can help....
> 
> ...


Hi KT and the only way for anybody to get a tax refund, Aussie residents included is to put in a taxation return and getting a refund really depends on what ammount of tax has been deducted from your wages as against what ammount of tax you were liable for minus any allowances for deductions/rebates etc.
In the case of people on WHVs as you've discovered there is scope to get classed as resident for taxation purposes which puts you on to the resident rates as against non resident rates.
Unfortunately, as you've also found out the way to be classed as resident means a minimum of residing in the one location and there's no flexibility with that.
You should however be able to apply and get all your employer Super contributions as far as I know.


----------



## KTkipper (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the reply......didn't think there was much hope! Have had two replies from agents today, one says no chance on the tax....the other one won't stop trying to phone me and e mail me telling me they will get all the tax i paid back! However, I can't see how they will do it unless they lie and that in turn would mean I have to lie.

Maybe if I leave my tax money then i'll get some good luck my way!

Thanks again!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

KTkipper said:


> Thank you for the reply......didn't think there was much hope! Have had two replies from agents today, one says no chance on the tax....the other one won't stop trying to phone me and e mail me telling me they will get all the tax i paid back! However, I can't see how they will do it unless they lie and that in turn would mean I have to lie.
> 
> Maybe if I leave my tax money then i'll get some good luck my way!
> 
> Thanks again!


It'd seem the first is more credible KT and the latter of the mongrel scumbag breed of which there are too many that make all kinds of promises and we'll take 20% or whatever.
Because our taxation is more or less run on a DIY approach these days it is open to fraudulent practices like claiming residency when you do not have it and so what scumbags do is suck WHV people into expecting they can get a refund on that basis and the claimant is left holding the action because you're still going to be the one signing the claim and in potentially future trouble whereas scunbag takes their 20% .

If you want to get 5 posts up so as you can PM me scumbag details, I'd love to pass them on to the tax office.


----------



## KTkipper (Jun 27, 2010)

Ha ha! I will do that. I'm somewhat surprised as they are the agents that everyone recommends. But I completely understand what you are saying...It's just sooooo annoying and I could really do with the money :-( !!!!!


----------

